# Quality Olive Oil?



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 16, 2022)

Howdy KKF,

What are your recommendations for good quality olive oils? I'm mostly interested here in finishing vs. cooking. Dressings, drizzling over pasta, bread, etc.


----------



## demcav (Feb 16, 2022)

We use extra virgin olive oil daily in our home kitchen, so we buy the 2L bottles of Kirkland brand at Costco for about $15.00. It's an Italian cold first press, and it works for us as an excellent all-purpose olive oil. Not boutique by any means, but reliable, reasonably priced, and we find it sufficient for the purposes you mention, among others.


----------



## Bico Doce (Feb 16, 2022)

I like Lucini. It’s not too expensive and it has a mild taste, not bitter, just an endnote of spice. I’ve found it good for dipping, salad dressings etc. Widely available in the US.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B6SFJAA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_78ED8B85Z3G4X1BTJY50


----------



## esoo (Feb 16, 2022)

I've been liking this as a general use olive oil:


https://www.costco.ca/terra-delyssa-organic-extra-virgin-olive-oil%2c-2-%c3%97-1-l.product.100413546.html



Usually cheaper in the warehouse, and also available by the single bottle at Walmart.


----------



## AT5760 (Feb 16, 2022)

I stumbled across Columela about 20 years ago and it’s been my go-to “nice” olive oil since.


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 16, 2022)

Don't have any specific brand recommendations, but my general observations from when I dug into this a few years ago:

-I don't see any reason to buy anything but good extra virgin olive oil. By the time olive oil is processed and filtered enough to withstand higher temperatures any of its taste and health benefits are gone and you might as well use any other high temperature product like peanut oil, rice oil, clarified butter, etc.
-If you want to fry in EVOO, make sure it doesn't get too hot as the oil doesn't stand up well to that. 
-Most of the stuff sold as EVOO in supermarkets (at least over here) is still garbage, so don't just let that guide you.
-Good oil doesn't necessarily have to cost a fortune, I normally use a canned brand that's similarly priced to supermarket stuff but it's simply miles better.
-In the end it is somewhat personal preference which oil you prefer taste-wise, so it can help to just experiment a bit and see what you like.
-Ideally buy from a place that has a decent turnover since good oil doesn't have an unlimited shelf life.


----------



## Delat (Feb 16, 2022)

Do a search to see if you have a local specialty store - it’s very cool when you get the opportunity to sample different oils - they’re all distinctively different. Sometimes you can find olive oil vendors at farmer’s markets too, where they’ll let you sample. I do that for drizzling/finishing oils, and oils for salad dressing.

Just checked the label for my latest bottle and here’s the info: brand is Divina, from Renieris Estate, Chania, Kristis (PGI - protected geographical region). For drizzling and dressing I prefer an oil with a forward flavor, very fruity and spicy. I don’t really check the brand or region, I just sample a few and pick one I like at the time.

For cooking I just grab the 365 house brand from Whole Foods. I don’t think much of the flavor is going to survive the heat and overcome whatever spices I’ve used so I’m not too picky.

edit: Just did a search and found my current bottle:





Wegmans







shop.wegmans.com












Renieris Estate Extra Virgin Olive Oil


Shop the best Renieris Estate Extra Virgin Olive Oil, crafted by Divina. Learn what makes Renieris Estate Extra Virgin Olive Oil better than the rest & find more Divina products in Renieris-Estate-Extra-Virgin-Olive-Oil-00163 that you can shop today.




divinamarket.com


----------



## Jeff (Feb 17, 2022)

demcav said:


> We use extra virgin olive oil daily in our home kitchen, so we buy the 2L bottles of Kirkland brand at Costco for about $15.00. It's an Italian cold first press, and it works for us as an excellent all-purpose olive oil. Not boutique by any means, but reliable, reasonably priced, and we find it sufficient for the purposes you mention, among others.



Actually, the Kirkland EVOO gets very high ratings. 

They have a vintage line that is widely respected. 

I like it because it is not too “grassy”.


----------



## coxhaus (Feb 17, 2022)

We usually have about 3 levels of olive oil. Our high-end olive oil right now is from Round Pound Estate winery in California.

We have a cooking level.
A salad level
And an eating level.


----------



## MarcelNL (Feb 17, 2022)

We usually have a couple, varying in bitter/pepperiness (which is correlating to polyphenol levels). My favorite is unfiltered biodynamic La Vialla (Tuscany), second comes oil from Umbrie or Sicily or good Spanish Hojiblanca. As mentioned before, freshness is important, about now the 2021 Harvest is available.


----------



## rickbern (Feb 17, 2022)

Go with a retailer you trust.

I live near a great Spanish market called despana. In soho, NYC. I usually get my finishing oil from them, I find them very willing to let me taste. I also get a 16 year old sherry vinegar that’s delicious. I feel the Spanish oils are a tad more affordable than the best Italian ones which I can get at eataly ( no tasting though). I don’t really know a reliable source for French oils near by.

for everyday oil I’m blessed with a boatload of Lebanese groceries nearby, those guys get my vote.


----------



## DitmasPork (Feb 17, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Howdy KKF,
> 
> What are your recommendations for good quality olive oils? I'm mostly interested here in finishing vs. cooking. Dressings, drizzling over pasta, bread, etc.


I’m a fan of Frankie’s olive oil; also like Greek olive oils; lotta great choices out there.


----------



## chefwp (Feb 17, 2022)

I occasionally splurge on this:





Any given day in my kitchen, you are more likely to find this:


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 17, 2022)

chefwp said:


> I occasionally splurge on this:
> View attachment 166040
> 
> 
> ...



I was looking at that first one. Good stuff?


----------



## chefwp (Feb 17, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> I was looking at that first one. Good stuff?


It is excellent. Is it worth the $? I don't know, I feel like I need more information and a lot more tastings. But I keep going back to it because it is so far the best thing I've found at market. Once I crack it open, usually for focaccia/tapas, I feel I need to then use it on everything or risk it going bad and wasting it.

Oil can make such a huge difference on a plate. I was once served a bit of buratta in a bit of oil at my very favorite restaurant as part of a large tasting menu. Buratta in general is way overrated IMO, but the oil they served it with was so dang good it was the most memorable part of the meal!


----------



## btbyrd (Feb 17, 2022)

I buy Zoe and Mythology in 3L tins (or whatever's cheapest) from Amazon. Occasionally I'll splurge on a drizzling oil from Zingerman's.


----------



## MarcelNL (Feb 17, 2022)

sprinkle some course grey seasalt on a scoop of really good vanilla icecream and drizzle some great grassy unfiltered oil over it.

another EEVA I like is Ardoino fructus, but that is too mild for my taste.


----------



## deltaplex (Feb 17, 2022)

I second the recommendation for Zingerman's as a retailer for quality Olive Oil, I used to live around the corner from them and I've been ordering some staples to be shipped since I moved away. They'll for sure have oil that's not spoiling (which is rather difficult to find easily where we're at now) and they have excellent descriptions for every product. They run a yearly sale every July and that's when I try to grab a few bottles.


----------



## cooktocut (Feb 17, 2022)

Yeah, Zingerman's is awesome. My favorite thing they sell is that tuna though


----------



## Lars (Feb 17, 2022)

My green grocer sells this Greek one made from Kalamata olives that I really like.


----------



## MarcelNL (Feb 17, 2022)

I try to buy the more expensive better oil early in the year once it is available and tend to lower grade oil towards the end, simply because the taste profile flattens considerably over time.

@Lars that one is indeed nice too! We have a Greek store near by and unless I'm misstaken it was that one they recommended when I asked for a great olive oil.


----------



## Timberdoodle (Feb 17, 2022)

I was surfing YouTube videos the weekend before last and found this:  The guy impressed me as being knowledgeable about olive oil, so I bought a bottle. It's great!


----------



## Lvrgsp (Feb 17, 2022)

I buy the Filippo Berio in the 3.5 qt metal can I use it for everything I want to use olive oil for cooking finishing etc...
For other things I use bacon fat or lard ....
I must add I do also have a big can of Antolina right now. Forgot I had picked that up.


----------



## Greenbriel (Feb 17, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> I’m a fan of Frankie’s olive oil; also like Greek olive oils; lotta great choices out there.
> 
> View attachment 166039


Same, love it and widely available (but we're both in BK, are they national now)? And Jugs O' Kirkland for anything that's going to see heat.


----------



## DitmasPork (Feb 17, 2022)

Greenbriel said:


> Same, love it and widely available (but we're both in BK, are they national now)? And Jugs O' Kirkland for anything that's going to see heat.



With mail order, everything is national, ...I think. I've bought is at Whole Foods and certain butcher shops in Brooklyn. Frankies is also a wonderful restaurant, but haven't been there in years.

For budget, everyday olive oil, I do like Trader Joe's; but my local supermarket has decent enough stuff in a pinch.


----------



## Greenbriel (Feb 17, 2022)

Well that's certainly true.

Yeah the restaurant is great. I've probably been half a dozen times but not in years. Do you have their cookbook? So beautiful - gilded edges, leather-like binding and lovely illustrations. And their "gravy" recipe is so simple and so good.


----------



## Whit3Nitro (Feb 17, 2022)

Capezzana


----------



## Cmfuen (Feb 17, 2022)

My favorite:








Shop Senorio de Vizcantar Olive Oil Online | La Tienda


Shop complex blend of Picual, Picudo and Hojiblanca oils. LaTienda offers the best of Spain shipped direct to your home - fine Spanish foods, cookware and more.



www.tienda.com


----------



## SilverSwarfer (Feb 17, 2022)

+1 Zoe for bulk purchase, versatile EVOO in my kitchens


----------



## RockyBasel (Feb 17, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> With mail order, everything is national, ...I think. I've bought is at Whole Foods and certain butcher shops in Brooklyn. Frankies is also a wonderful restaurant, but haven't been there in years.
> 
> For budget, everyday olive oil, I do like Trader Joe's; but my local supermarket has decent enough stuff in a pinch.


I used to eat practically every day at Frankie’s when I used to stay in an LES hotel - during the days they were in LES. Now they have moved to the west village

but the food is amazing as always. love Frankie’s, but I have never been to the Brooklyn one, only the NYC one in LES now west village

for olive oil - Frantoia is a good one for cooking or salads. I discovered it at Dean and De Luca in NYC because they recommended it to me.
But going to a speciality Italian store and trying out different olive oils in smaller bottles in a fun pastime - I use those smaller bottles for salads and caprese 

don’t get me going on balsamic through 

olive oil is fundamental- and good olive oil is the key to health and taste


----------



## DitmasPork (Feb 17, 2022)

Olive oil is like gyutos for me—quite keen on trying out as many different ones as possible. Not tried this yet.


----------



## RockyBasel (Feb 17, 2022)

Whit3Nitro said:


> Capezzana


Good stuff


----------



## RockyBasel (Feb 17, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Olive oil is like gyutos for me—quite keen on trying out as many different ones as possible. Not tried this yet.
> 
> View attachment 166094


Likewise! I am on a forever search for the “best” olive oil  keep tryin them - never fails to please


----------



## DitmasPork (Feb 17, 2022)

RockyBasel said:


> Likewise! I am on a forever search for the “best” olive oil  keep tryin them - never fails to please



Yeah, too many to choose from.


----------



## Chips (Feb 17, 2022)

This stuff is the best finishing EVOO I've ever tried.



https://shop.chacewaterwine.com/Olive-Oil


----------



## MarcelNL (Feb 17, 2022)

Chips said:


> This stuff is the best finishing EVOO I've ever tried.
> 
> 
> 
> https://shop.chacewaterwine.com/Olive-Oil


it'd better be, is that a pharmacy where you buy it?  

Best EVOO I ever had was from a chef I did a series of workshops, Sicilian unfiltered EVOO from his families olive garden (ancient trees), green, grassy, juicy, peppery enough yet not too much and slippery, anything else so far did not come close.


----------



## BoSharpens (Feb 18, 2022)

Very interesting health study results below!

An extra tablespoon of olive oil (or 2 a day) helps lower risk of death from cancer, heart disease, dementia!

January 11, 2022 by Study Finds: An extra tablespoon of olive oil helps lower risk of death from cancer, heart disease, dementia!


----------



## MarcelNL (Feb 18, 2022)

This just shows that translating study results is a profession in itself, (nothing personal)


*Participants with higher olive oil consumption were often more physically active, had Southern European or Mediterranean ancestry, were less likely to smoke, and consumed more fruit and vegetables in comparison to those consuming less olive oil.*

_*Olive oil lowers risk of death by up to a third*
On average, participants in the highest category of olive oil consumption had about nine grams per day. These individuals made up about five percent of the total study group.

When researchers compared those who rarely or never consumed olive oil, those in the highest consumption category had a 19 percent lower risk of death from cardiovascular disease, a 17 percent lower risk of cancer death, a 29 percent lower risk of death from dementia, and an 18 percent lower risk of respiratory disease death.

*The study also found substituting 10 grams/day of other fats – such as margarine, butter, mayonnaise, and dairy fat – with olive oil led to participants having anywhere from an eight to 34 percent lower risk of death from all causes*.

The team found no significant associations when substituting olive oil for other vegetable oils.

Study authors note that their review focused on a predominantly non-Hispanic white population of health professionals. _

So taking one step back; the conclusion is that replacing margarine, butter, mayonaise (??) and dairy fat with olive oil might be good and NOT that ADDING olive oil is good.






Consumption of Olive Oil and Risk of Total and Cause-Specific Mortality Among U.S. Adults:







www.jacc.org





*Results*
_During 28 years of follow-up, 36,856 deaths occurred. The multivariable-adjusted pooled HR for all-cause mortality among participants who had the highest consumption of olive oil (>0.5 tablespoon/day or >7 g/d) was 0.81 (95% CI: 0.78-0.84) compared with those who never or rarely consumed olive oil. Higher olive oil intake was associated with 19% lower risk of cardiovascular disease mortality (HR: 0.81; 95% CI: 0.75-0.87), 17% lower risk of cancer mortality (HR: 0.83; 95% CI: 0.78-0.89), 29% lower risk of neurodegenerative disease mortality (HR: 0.71; 95% CI: 0.64-0.78), and 18% lower risk of respiratory disease mortality (HR: 0.82; 95% CI: 0.72-0.93). *In substitution analyses, replacing 10 g/d of margarine, butter, mayonnaise, and dairy fat with the equivalent amount of olive oil was associated with 8%-34% lower risk of total and cause-specific mortality*. No significant associations were observed when olive oil was compared with other vegetable oils combined.


*Conclusions*
Higher olive oil intake was associated with lower risk of total and cause-specific mortality. Replacing margarine, butter, mayonnaise, and dairy fat with olive oil was associated with lower risk of mortality._

My personal conclusion: How on earth was this published

Honestly, I LOVE EVOO but the conclusion that going from 1.9 to 4 g/d olive oil has more impact than a reduction in Margarine intake (which by the way used be made with trans fats) from 12g/d to 4g/d eludes me completely.

_Results show olive oil consumption increased from 1.6 grams/day in 1990 to about four grams/day in 2010, while margarine consumption decreased from about 12 grams/day in 1990 to about four grams/day in 2010. *The intake of other fats remained stable*._

WHAT; replacing anything else than Margarine with EVOO is good, huh? Cut down on fake butter !


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 18, 2022)

They might very well be correct in what they're saying but there's no way you can state that based on their data and research.  
I understand the popular media overstating research results and pulling them out of context, but I'm surprised the article itself overreaches like that.


----------



## MarcelNL (Feb 18, 2022)

The editorial is far more nuanced, I'm baffled how this got through and/or how this journals impact rating got as high as it is


----------



## MarcelNL (Feb 19, 2022)

This is my favorite, biodynamic, stone pressed, unfiltered.
Their wines are great too! Their pasta also...well pretty much everything they make is authentic and GOOD!


----------



## RockyBasel (Feb 20, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> This is my favorite, biodynamic, stone pressed, unfiltered.
> Their wines are great too! Their pasta also...well pretty much everything they make is authentic and GOOD!
> 
> View attachment 166293


Where do you get this?


----------



## MarcelNL (Feb 20, 2022)

lavialla.com online, they deliver in Switzerland too (they figured that competing within Italy and France, Spain was going to be difficult). Heck they even do UK and the US nowadays.

Or you drive to Arezzo in Tuscany to see the stunning Fattoria, we always thought they had great marketing and a gray steel box as building but everything you see in the brochure and on the site is real life. On the drive over from where we stayed we crossed a bridge (ponte buriano) going back to Michelangelo's days, it's featuring in one of his paintings (Mona Lisa). Super scenic area and a mere 7 hours or so from Basel.


----------



## RockyBasel (Feb 20, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> lavialla.com online, they deliver in Switzerland too (they figured that competing within Italy and France, Spain was going to be difficult). Heck they even do UK and the US nowadays.
> 
> Or you drive to Arezzo in Tuscany to see the stunning Fattoria, we always thought they had great marketing and a gray steel box as building but everything you see in the brochure and on the site is real life. On the drive over from where we stayed we crossed a bridge (ponte buriano) going back to Michelangelo's days, it's featuring in one of his paintings (Mona Lisa). Super scenic area and a mere 7 hours or so from Basel.


Looks amazing - my kind of olive oil. I will definitely order some - will keep you posted and thanks for sharing. Good olive oil not easy to come by


----------



## MarcelNL (Feb 20, 2022)

Don't hold back, I absolutely LOVE their wines and red wine vinegar too...I was going to order a couple of boxes of the Olio Nova bit ended up with two huge boxes full of everything...


----------



## RockyBasel (Feb 20, 2022)

I just placed a big order - you were right, got pasta, balasamic, in addition to EVOO

should be great to receive and test out - 6 bottles of EVOO


----------



## MarcelNL (Feb 20, 2022)

their Balsamic the aged one is real good, of course no competition for the 40 year old stuff but still!

Looking forward to hear what you think!


----------



## RockyBasel (Feb 20, 2022)

I got the aged balsamic actually. Will let you know when it arrives

the check out really confused me - did not how to pay


----------



## MarcelNL (Feb 20, 2022)

they s


RockyBasel said:


> I got the aged balsamic actually. Will let you know when it arrives
> 
> the check out really confused me - did not how to pay



they simply send a bill through email


----------



## RockyBasel (Feb 20, 2022)

Ahh ok


----------



## MarcelNL (Feb 20, 2022)

their IT infrastructure is biodynamic too ;-)


----------



## RockyBasel (Feb 20, 2022)

then it’s the right place for olive oil


----------



## DitmasPork (Feb 20, 2022)

I change up olive oil very often, enjoyed this ‘gun rock’ grown and made by UC Davis. My aunt works at the university and has given me a few bottles.


----------



## coxhaus (Feb 21, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Olive oil is like gyutos for me—quite keen on trying out as many different ones as possible. Not tried this yet.
> 
> View attachment 166094


I may have to try to get over there. It is only a few hours away. I have not seen it in the stores. Where did you buy it?

PS
I found this online.
" Our products can be purchased at Tom Thumb, Whole Foods, Aldi and HEB across Texas!"


----------



## Lvrgsp (Feb 21, 2022)

DitmasPork said:


> Olive oil is like gyutos for me—quite keen on trying out as many different ones as possible. Not tried this yet.
> 
> View attachment 166094


I'm in Texas this week, like to see if I can find that locally. If I cannot I'm going to order a bottle. 
Liking the options they have.


----------



## Hassanbensober (Feb 21, 2022)

Nicolas Alziari
I keep these stashed in my chefs office now because whenever I see someone else using this at work it makes my blood boil  really nice stuff from Nice.


----------



## MarcelNL (Mar 6, 2022)

@RockyBasel Did you get a chance to try the stuff you ordered? Interested to hear what you think of it.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Mar 6, 2022)

RockyBasel said:


> I got the aged balsamic actually. Will let you know when it arrives
> 
> the check out really confused me - did not how to pay


A little off topic but if you see this Balsamic give it a try. Nice and gloopy with low acidity. Its my go-to Balsamic and widely available in the US. Haven't looked at sources in the EU yet. At about $35 its also cost effective. A little goes a long way


----------



## Hockey3081 (Mar 6, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> The editorial is far more nuanced, I'm baffled how this got through and/or how this journals impact rating got as high as it is



Classic case of Big Olive Olive oil controlling by the narrative.


----------

